# Remote Controlled Bell Ringer Request



## movierelics (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I was curious to know if there are any electrical guru's in the audience that could help me with this. I've got an idea for a prop that requires a little upgrading. I need a remote controlled Bell Ringer. Basically the idea is a remote control button that an actor can keep in his pocket and when pushed, it remotely would ring a bell sitting on a table or mounted on a wall somewhere. Now, the bell would need to be activated by two devices. A remote control hidden in the actors pocket and by a foot button hidden on the floor that another actor can press to activate. The activated device would be an actual battery operated bell. If anyone out there has done this before or likes a challenge, please let me know. I'm looking for some advice or tips.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

There are lots of inexpensive remote control doorbells that can be hacked to do what you need. You would need one that comes with 2 door remotes so you'd have two controllers. Then just add a mat switch (two wires) across one remote's pushbutton terminals creating a wireless mat switch.

Here's a link to some hacks for remote doorbells:
http://www.hackersbench.com/Projects/ding-dong/main.html


----------



## movierelics (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the post. I think that will do what I'm looking for, plus it will help me learn how to create circuits. You rock!


----------

